# صلاة حارة نابعة من روح ذائبة بحب المسيح - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (25 يونيو 2017)

الهي ربي الحبيب رب المجد يسوع المسيح أيل شداي الله القادر على كل شئ المهوب الخالق للكون باسره وخالقنا نحن البشر وكل المخلوقات الحية وغير الحية الذي يستطيع هدم اسوارنا ونقل جبالنا من امامنا به نستطيع كل شئ أدوناي سيدي وابي السماوي ومخلصي وفاديّٓ المجيد يُلهبنا بنار محبته لنا ويشتاق لعودتنا اليه لك كل تسبيحي وتعظيمي وتمجيدي وحمدي وشكري وترانيمي ولك ذاتي بكليتها تصّرف بها كما شئت انت كل ما في حياتي وهدفي في الحياة كسب لذة وضاك ليس اكثر او اقل وكل خدمتي هي لتمجيد اسمك القدوس فاقبلها ذبيحة مرضية امامك واجعلني احبك اكثر منا الان واضرم قلبي بلهفة وشوق لرؤياك واجعل خيمتي مسكناً لك واجعل وجودي يحّلي محيطي بنورك وروحك القدوس تماماً كما يحّلي الملح الطعام وتماما كما يضئ المصباح الظلام واجعلني في تصرفاتي شبيهاً بك قدر استطاعتي وبقوتك وبقدرتك التي تشددني وتمسك بيميني واختم قلبي بختم روحك القدوس حتى اكون في نظرك كاملاً ولا عيب فيّ على الاطلاق بخلاصك وبفدائك وبتحريرك لي انا الذي لا استطيع شيئا من دونك ربي العجيب


----------

